# Tall Petty finished up



## Tim Rowland (Apr 10, 2019)

Well as I was in between some other projects I decided to do a "build a long" knife from one of the youtubers that I subscribe to (simplelittlelife) he designed the blade shape and I liked the design as a small prep knife for at home users. I guess you could call it a tall petty or a ko-funayuki either way I think it's a cool little blade.

Blade is 125mm cutting edge. 42mm tall at the heel
Steel is 3/32" thick 52100 heat treated to 61 rc.
Handle is stabilized maple burl/g-10/African blackwood and the tang hole is sealed with beeswax.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 10, 2019)

It looks nice, great job! Was it part of the build-along to do the soft plunge or was that just your own preference?

It's a bit surprising how many people really like a relatively small knife in the kitchen.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks Milkbaby.
The Soft plunge was my own preference. The build along only had a basic profile of the blade and then to each their own of how they would interpret how the final product would be. 
You are right on with the amount of people who just want a smallish 5" to 6" tall prep knife for home use.


----------

